# How often and How much to feed?



## lynnosler (Nov 25, 2014)

I have a 12 week old male... currently we are feeding Nutro Natural Large Breed Puppy, but when this bag is done, we are switching to Nutro Ultra (I bought the wrong bag), anyway, for breakfast, I add egg and for dinner I add a spoonful of Iams WOOF puppy. He would not touch the dry kibble. I had to add something to it for him to eat it. This worked. I tried just water and he still wouldn't touch it. Anyway... I feed twice a day, 6am and 5pm. At 6am he leaves food in the dish and at 5pm he acts like he wants more. Wonder if I should feed less in the morning and more in the evening? I currently feed the same amount of kibble at both feedings.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

It's more about his condition than actual ounces or cups of kibble being fed. If you can easily feel and not see ribs he's probably getting the right amount. If his ribs are starting to show through a bit you might consider topping off a bit more kibble. I think my guy started off eating a lil over a cup a day. Now he's at 4 cups as an adult and sometimes he doesn't finish it all. Other toppers you might consider are fish oil, coconut oil, tuna (or even just the water from the can), yogurt, shredded cheese, etc. Good luck!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Are you feeding him an egg daily? If so, I wouldn't do that. I hear it's best to give an egg only 2-3 times a week for an adult dog, and 1-2 times a week for a puppy.

The exact amount of kibble varies, but as an example, my girl Butters would eat at least 1 1/2 cup of kibble a day at only 8 weeks old.

My method probably isn't the best, but to get a feel of how much she ate when we first got her, I gave her 1 cup at a time (then took the leftovers once she was done) 3x a day. You can try that to see around how much he needs a day, though it might not work for a puppy that has a tendency to overeat. Otherwise I'd just try to calculate how many cups a day your dog needs depending on their estimated adult weight, whether they're a high energy dog or not, etc.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I always soak my pups kibble until they are around 5 or 6 m old. 

I also feed them 3 times a day for the first month or so....

It is a good idea to start with the type/amount the breeder was using and have that as a starting point for the amount you start at.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I always soak my pups kibble until they are around 5 or 6 m old.
> 
> I also feed them 3 times a day for the first month or so....
> 
> It is a good idea to start with the type/amount the breeder was using and have that as a starting point for the amount you start at.


Pretty much what I did and then slowly introduced any changes little by little, monitoring any changes.

SuperG


----------



## Drewbacca (Jan 6, 2014)

i feed Roya anywhere between 3 1/2-4 cups daily, pending on how she's looking. she gets fed 3 times a day right now (she's 4 months now), and i usually take what the bag recommends (she's almost completely on merrick grain free) and then tweak it a bit.


----------



## lynnosler (Nov 25, 2014)

So, I took the Nutro Natural back to Petsmart and got him the Nutro Ultra... he doesn't like it! I quit adding egg, and now I just add the IAMS Woof, it is grain free. I also got a bag of the Rachael Ray Zero (Grain Free) and mixed it with the Nutro, I love her line! I had a sick cat and fed her Rachael Ray's line and she did wonderfully on that. But, Sebastian will eat the food mixed with the Rachael Ray Zero, so... that seems to be the way I am going to go for now. We are now feeding 3 times a day. He still is not crazy about the AM feeding, but noon and dinner, he is ravishing both times.


----------



## tcass (Sep 26, 2014)

i haven't seen a dog food my pup wouldn't dive into. He's like "Mikey". At 7 months, I've had him on Blue Buffalo, Wellness and now Royal Canin. He had some itching on the Blue Buffalo and it got better on Wellness and almost gone using the Royal Canin. Guess I'm lucky that he has no digestive problems...or at least yet.


----------

